# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  حكيم هالولد

## عفاف الهدى

حكيم هالولدأم تسأل ولدهالو خيروك بين المال والعقل وش تختار ؟الولد قال: المالالام ابتسمت وقالت: أنا اختار العقلالولد قال: والله كل واحد يختار اللي ناقصة.

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*عجبتنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي*

*وتم تطبيقها على الا حولي ..هع*  
*يسلموا مليون غناتي عفاف على الفرفشه الحلوه* 
*لاخلا ولا عدم من جديدكِ الحلوه* 
*دمتي بخيييييييييييير..*

----------


## ليلاس

هههههههههههههههه

مرة حلوة

يسلموووووووووا ع الطرح

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ههههههههههههههه

الله يغربل ابليييسه طويل هاللسان ...

يعطيك العافية حبابة ع الطرح الحلوووو...وربي يسعد أيامك يارب


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

هههههههههههههههههههه
مررررررررررة حلوة
تحياتي...}

----------


## موالية حيدر

> حكيم هالولد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أم تسأل ولدها
> 
> 
> لو خيروك بين المال والعقل وش تختار ؟
> ...



 

_سلّط الله .. على إبليسه ..._
_هالمفعوص ..._
_إللي ..  ما طلع من البيضة ..._
_شوفوا  اشلون ..  يرد ....!!!!!!_
_هاي مو حكمة ..._
_هاي طمع...  وحب افلوس ...._ 



_عفاف ..  حبيبتي ..._
_لكِ فيض ...  مشاعري ..._
_واعذريني .... ع هالتعقيب الغليظ  !!!!_

----------


## اتعبني فراقك

هههههههههههههه عجبتني 
حلوووه 

يسلمو 
تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*ههههههههههه إحرآج  ..*

*لو آني مكآنها بعد مايقول هالكلآم اقول له آمزح إيآك كنت باقول المآل* 

*تسلمي على الطرح :)*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

بسلموا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هاهااهاها
استانست مع ردودكم الحلوه
مشكورين عالمرور جميع

----------


## my angel

هههههههه ..
ونااسه هالولد دكييي
 مشكووره ^^

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*ههههههههههههه
تسلمي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورات عالمرور 
هاهاها

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حيال هالولد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي عالمرور

----------


## بحر الغروب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*مره حلوه*

*يسلموووووووووووووو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحلو مروركم

----------


## حلاالكون

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووهـــ

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_ههه,حلوة
وتم تطبيقها بعد
فعااالة
_

----------


## بَقَآيَآ شَتَآت

Looooool
يسلمو ع الطرح الضريـف

----------


## ابو طارق

* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حلوة  بس  مش  منيحة بحق الامهات* 

*يسلموووووووووووووووا*

----------


## عنيده

_ههههههههههههه_ 

_عجبتني و الله .._

_يسلموو .._

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

هههههههه
مررررررره حلوه
يسلمو عمووه عفوفه 
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين جميع عالمرور الحلو

----------

